# FORUM RULES: Read before posting.



## Oxford (Jun 26, 2002)

*DO NOT* post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, hateful, harassing, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise a violation of any law.

*NO PERSONAL ATTACKS.* While we encourage lively debate, we will not tolerate personal attacks. If you do not like what someone is posting about a topic, put them on IGNORE…and poof…they are gone.

*VULGAR LANGUAGE and CUSSING.* Don’t.

*MASKING TEXT.* Inserting other symbols to mask objectionable words is not allowed. Such as: No Sh*t. Kiss my @ss (Sorry – I had to give an example or some of you would claim ignorance.)  

*SEX.* Lots of kids visit this site so take that into consideration when posting sexual images (including avatars) and comments. I cannot tell you exactly what is objectionable but we know it when we see it. Use good taste and show respect to the youngins’.

*DO NOT CHALLENGE THE MODERATORS AND ADMIN ON THE BOARDS * Challenges to the forum rules, mods and admin will be removed immediately and you will have your posting privileges revoked. Plus, that makes us mad and it’s not good when we get mad at you. :angry: If you have a concern, contact us by PM.

*BE TOLERANT.* Some folks use poor grammar, make mistakes and cannot spell very well. Don’t make them feel stupid by pointing it out.

*DO NOT TYPE IN ALL CAPITAL LETTERS LIKE I JUST DID. * 

*POST COMMERCIAL THREADS IN THE MANUFACTURE’S ANNOUNCEMENTS AREA.* If you are a company promoting a product, do so in that area. And don't try to sneak around it by having your buddies flood the General Boards with endorsing posts. Yeah, you know who you are.

*ASKING FOR MONEY, SPONSORSHIP OR DONATIONS.* This is not a good idea...trust me.  Contact Double S for approval first.

*SWEEPSTAKES, GIVE-AWAYS, AND GAMES OF CHANCE. * Contact Double S for approval before posting.

*DON’T HIJACK THREADS.* Stay on the current topic of the thread. Someone has asked a question and needs an answer.  

*BE SPECIFIC IN NAMING THREAD TITLES.* That means when you want to know about back tension, state something like “How do you shoot with back tension?” and not “Hey, I am so totally clueless”. This is useful when others are doing a search on “back tension” plus you will get more replies. :secret: 

*DO NOT CREATE THREADS TO POST PERSONAL MESSAGES TO OTHER MEMBERS.* Use PMs or email. 

*CRIME AND PUNISHMENT.* If you violate the rules of Archery Talk we may simply remove your text and warn you. For more severe violations we might suspend you from posting for a period of time, put you on mass ignore or ban you and do other cool stuff I cannot tell you about. We make judgment-calls on the spot depending on the situation and the kind of mood we are in that day. :shade: 

The black triangle in the lower left hand corner of each post is the REPORT button. If you feel that a post or thread violates the AT rules or the poster is a possible Spammer or troll. Click the report button and the Mods can review that post or thread.

Selling or trading is not allowed in this sub forum. Please post sales or trades in the Traditional section over in the Classifieds section. If you would like info on becoming a AT sponsor, please contact Matt Granger - Advertising Manager:
[email protected] 406-360-4484 Fax: 208-475-6001.
Matt can answer all your questions about the various Advertising options on here.


Thanks for reading the AT Rules. 
If you have any Questions Please PM a Moderator.


----------

